# KY Candle Wax & Supply



## Bret (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.kycandlewaxsupply.com

I can't say enough good things about KY & Vicky. I get my soap/lotion bases and a lot of FOs from her. I also have soy wax. Shipping is always quick, well packed, customer service is great. If you're in the Midwest, you should definitely check her out!


----------

